# football at island cove marina



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

We have reserved the clubhouse at island cove marina this sat to watch some college ball.. 

Come by anytime after 1 or so.. byob , eats etc.. they do have a grill if you want to cook 

Rich


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like you will not be going to the camp out at Ft. McRee.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn, Football and a cookout OR the Island cookout. :banghead:banghead


----------

